# Uh Oh



## Kirk (Jan 14, 2003)

A police officer in a small town stopped a motorist who
was speeding down Main Street.

"But officer," the man said, "I can explain."

"Just be quiet!!!" snapped the officer.  "...or I'm going
to let you cool off in jail until the chief gets back."

"But officer, I just wanted to say...."

"And I said KEEP QUIET!  You're going to jail!"  A few
hours later, the officer checked up on his prisoner and said,
"Lucky for you that the chief's at his daughter's wedding.
He'll be in a good mood when he gets back."

"Don't count on it," said the man in the cell....
"I'm the groom!"


----------



## Yari (Jan 14, 2003)

LOL  -----  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

/Yari


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 16, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Robyn


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 16, 2003)

Come on, you can do better than that...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

I thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 17, 2003)

and the sad thing is that somewhere in some town that has actually happened lol


----------

